# Front Corsair T230 nachbestellen?



## 99CrAzY99 (1. Februar 2020)

hi kurze frage, ich weis es ist nicht mehr das neuste case, aber gibt es diese front ( https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...e-Series™-230T-Full-Front-Fascia/p/CC-8930178 ) irgendwo bei euch zum bestellen?
ich würde mich süüüper freuen wenn es da etwas gibt was man tun könnte.

mfg


----------

